# Sticky  Disclaimer - Please Read



## Anthony Reid

All content published by Fertility Friends on it's web site, inclusive of postings made by members/guests is for informational purposes only.

Readers/members are encouraged to confirm the information contained herein with other sources.

Patients and consumers should review the information carefully with their professional health care provider.

The information is not intended to replace medical advice offered by physicians.

Fertility Friends and its affiliates will not be liable for any direct, indirect, consequential, special, exemplary, or other damages arising thereafter

Please be advised that commercial advertising is not allowed without prior consultation with the web site administrators.

Please also be aware that we will require a discount for members should your submission be accepted.

We do not charge for advertising which is why we request that our members benefit from any commercial advertising.

Many thanks

Mel and Tony - web site administrators

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Mel

Due to the increase in complimentary therapists placing FREE advertising could you please be made aware of the above disclaimer - any advertising placed without consent will be removed.


----------

